
Design Driven Development - joshuacc
http://robots.thoughtbot.com/post/2609622814/design-driven-development
======
Pewpewarrows
I honestly just prefer good old fashioned Development Driven Development.

------
kossnocorp
I think "User Experience Driven Development" is better name for that
methodology coz design now is more "look" than "feeling" of product.

User experience is base of all products.

I select such algorithm:

1) UX

2) Layouts

3) Features <-> Specs <-> Code

4) _Design_ (look of product with awesomeness, but shape determined by ux)

5) ???

6) Profit!

------
apz
Well-put: "Everyone is a designer. Design is a fundamental part of
everything."

